

Carbon Fiber Signup Form With PHP, jQuery and CSS3 - Tutorialzine
http://tutorialzine.com/2010/04/carbon-signup-form/

======
JangoSteve
_if(!$_POST['name'] || strlen($_POST['name']) <3 || strlen($_POST['name'])>50)
{ $errors['name']='Please fill in a valid name!<br />Must be between 3 and 50
characters.'; } _

This is a little presumptuous. "Sorry, people with 2- and 51-letter names."

------
kbob
The title is misleading. This page has nothing to do with carbon fiber.

------
Rust
Pity the HTML is so bad in this tutorial. A site that purports to be
authoritative (at least enough to be providing tutorials) should know how to
use HTML properly.

------
cmelbye
I love how this site provides workable backend code using PHP. It makes the
demos really fun to use, and the tutorials become more engaging.

------
vdm
Carbon Fiber?

